# Apache Tears afghan



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

I notice people looking for a pattern to use up scraps. This is crocheted but a great way to use up all kinds of colors. I made a more "sedate" version for a daughter who was an environmental science major. Hers was royal blue (water), hunter green (plants), brown (the earth) and some red (mom's love) every so often. Pattern is on most websites for free. Worth a try. Thanks. JubyB


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Beautiful, love the colors!


----------



## Maisy (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful, you did a great job


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

That is a beautiful afghan. Do you have a pattern for it? I have made several afghans using my scrap yarns but they are just rows of crochet using black as the main color.


----------



## ArleneFaye (Jan 21, 2011)

VERY nice work! Lucky the person receiving this one. And a great way to use up scrap yarn.I must say I have never seen this pattern crocheted before. Very stunning!
I'm going thru my yarn stash soon, as I have time off this spring break, and I'll consider doing one of these in the future as well. I don't crochet, but I think a knitted one would work too. Years ago I did one in multiple colors, and when I changed color in various size color stripes, I changed knitting pattern too.... garter, stockinette, cables, seed stitch, popcorn stitch. I think I will try it. 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

What a super idea for using up those scrapes I can't seem to throw out!!!!!!!! THANKS


----------



## jstme (Apr 1, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful and perfect for me. I have bags of left over yarn. Could you please send me a copy of the directions to: [email protected]
Thanks.


----------



## Mare (Jan 19, 2011)

You can find the pattern on several sites. Here's one of them: http://www.citiusa.com/apache.html


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Good morning! Thank you Mare, for the link to the pattern. That is the one I used. And if you use less colors, the effect is really striking. Wish I had a photo of the one I did for the environmental daughter. But just using scraps like my pictured one, you can really use up a lot of scraps and it turns out so colorful. This one takes awhile to do but you can also carry it in the car and do...if you are not driving! The one above just sits over a chair, nice to throw over the legs when it's cold. Thanks ladies! jb


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

Love the colors, very pretty


----------



## mother (Mar 27, 2011)

this afghan is magnificant. I do know the story behind this blanket and it is rather sad. I wish I could crochet like that. Hello brooklyn!!


----------



## js33 (Jan 23, 2011)

Mare said:


> You can find the pattern on several sites. Here's one of them: http://www.citiusa.com/apache.html


Mare, I'm not sure that that is the same pattern shown at the top.
I have a very old pattern and I promise to look for it and post it.


----------



## js33 (Jan 23, 2011)

Here is a pattern I found on the net as a bookmark. Works like the top pattern.
http://www.angelfire.com/oh/crochethook/patts/navajo.html


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

very nice job!


----------



## kellyrn15 (Feb 11, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## DOLDOL (Feb 28, 2011)

It is beautiful! I especially liked that you used colors for your daughter's afghan that would have special meaning for her and her association with the environment!


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

jberg, nice afghan. Beautiful colors, beautiful work.


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

OK BIG WOW!!!!!


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Great job! Now I need to make one for my guest room. LOL My MIL makes some afghans similar to this. The one you made is beautiful. I did go to the site and copy and pasted the pattern to a document, but I used your beautiful picture to put on it. This pattern is just for me! =)


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

It is hard to believe that your beautiful afghan is made from scraps. I studied it, and each color continues from one edge to the other. My scrap projects look scrappy.

The colors are stunning. I also want to knit it. The idea of knitting each color in a different knitting stitch is fun.

Carolyn


----------



## twfancy (Feb 14, 2011)

I agree, I would like to knit something similar! If someone would just sit down with me and show me how to crochet, I could do! I just can't get past not understanding the crochet directions! Lol! This piece is fabulous!


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Can we take knitting needles on a plane? I used to take my tatting----and a little metal tin of tooth-floss. It had a sharp spot on top to cut the floss--and my tatting thread.
At that time, they frowned on our having ANY scissors.
I enjoy you ladies.

Carolyn


----------



## mother (Mar 27, 2011)

you can not take needles on a plane, it is considered a weapon! They are very strict!


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

THank you mother. I haven't been able to use that reply since she died 18 years ago. She is still very near to me.

I guess I'll have to start tatting again. I have all the equipment and books. Tatting sold rapidly at our church bazaars. I needle-pointed sets of 3D train cars on plastic mesh. Those sold quickly also. The money all went to the church. We always had quilts to raffle. I tried to quilt too, but one lovely matriarch suggested I go make the coffee. I was basting.


----------



## js33 (Jan 23, 2011)

Please check the government regulations on knitting needles on a plane. I take bamboo needles - circular, rounded point scissors and yarn. Taken several trips with them,had them examined and passed on. I also take a self addressed stamped envelope with me in case I get an impossible inspector who goes only by his rules.

Since I don't tat (sorry to say) you may find that considered more dangerous if it is metal and has a sharp point. I have bone and lucite or tortoise tatting needles so I know they are available.


----------



## mother (Mar 27, 2011)

I am sorry for whatever happened 18 yrs ago, when I used to go to FL I used to knit on the plane, but after 9/11 things changed. I also have a hard time sewing garments together, since my mom passed (she did it for me) I had to learn how. I do the best I can!!! Brooklyn, Mother


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you. I'll take a book to read, and then leave it on the plane for someone else to enjoy.

I was on a plane over the Atlantic when a young marine sat next to me. He said they confiscated his Swiss army knife, but let him sit there--next to me--with a camping stove between his feet. It was filled with kerosene. We did fine, but by now his camping stove might be forbidden.

Carolyn


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Twfancy, crocheting is not hard to do. I learned from a book. Now there are all kinds of sites on the internet to help you learn to crochet. Plus YouTube has lots of videos. Check it out and never give up! I learned to crochet at the age of 54! Just goes to show that an old dog can learn new tricks! LOL 



twfancy said:


> I agree, I would like to knit something similar! If someone would just sit down with me and show me how to crochet, I could do! I just can't get past not understanding the crochet directions! Lol! This piece is fabulous!


----------



## negra (Feb 10, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Mar 18 (Feb 4, 2011)

A lovely way to use up those scraps---------some day! M ^j^


----------



## dandgperky (Jun 3, 2011)

that cool


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Very striking, you did a beautiful job.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

So, what is the story behind it????


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> Can we take knitting needles on a plane? I used to take my tatting----and a little metal tin of tooth-floss. It had a sharp spot on top to cut the floss--and my tatting thread.
> At that time, they frowned on our having ANY scissors.
> I enjoy you ladies.
> 
> Carolyn


Carolyn, check with your airlines. Each airline is different. I did get to take mine on the plane. As for scissors, I took some, but the point had to be protected. (I used the tip protectors for the needles.) Or get some round ended scissors (like the kids use) and take them.


----------



## Tonyalw (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow that looks like it was a lot work. Well done.


----------



## lewisgque55 (Mar 11, 2011)

so so lovely. it looks digital. really nice work!=


----------



## Gramaluvs2paint (Jun 7, 2011)

Beautiful and facinating. I got the pattern from the site. Thanks.


----------



## nymboida (Mar 20, 2011)

you are vey clever........AMAZING JOB :!:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Grandma Jan said:


> So, what is the story behind it????


You have your choice of tales:

http://americanindianoriginals.com/apache-tears-origin.html

http://www.spiritisup.com/apachetearsbl.html

The actual stones may explain why the pattern was usually made with some black included in the colour choices. http://skywalker.cochise.edu/wellerr/students/apache-tears/project.htm

http://www.snazzdragon.com/main/az/stones/apac.php


----------



## nurserylinda (Jan 25, 2013)

ArleneFaye,

Do you have a pattern for knitting the Trail of Tears afghan that you would be willing to share? I don' crochet, but would love to make this afghan. Any help you could give me , would be much appreciated!!

Linda


----------

